# "high power" replacement winger bands



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

*&quot;high power&quot; replacement winger bands*

Last spring, someone suggested that I try a special "heavy duty" replacement winger bands to boost the throws of my SOG wingers. I of course have totally forgotten where to get these higher power bands. The origional bands are just about gone and are really need to be replaced. Does anybody know where I can get these bands???

John
________
WENDIE 99


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

As I recall, the bands are rubber tubing. Surgical supply house may have replacements. Also ask Richard Davis at Gunners up. Maybe an auto parts store that deals in high performance hoses.
I have the SOG also, and am still on the original bands. About 6 or 8 mos old.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Richard:

Someone PMed me months ago and suggested that I try a specific "heavy duty" band. I seem to remember it was sold by a dog supply house but I don't think it was Lion Country or Dogs Afield. If I can't find the heavier bands, I'll just order some replacements from GU.

John
________
Maine Medical Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

meleagris said:


> Richard:
> 
> Someone PMed me months ago and suggested that I try a specific "heavy duty" band. I seem to remember it was sold by a dog supply house but I don't think it was Lion Country or Dogs Afield. If I can't find the heavier bands, I'll just order some replacements from GU.
> 
> John


I ordered some bands from GU recently and they were a good bit thicker and stronger than the ones I had originally. They throw with alot more power.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I sell some really good Latex tubing! 7/16 OD 3/16 wall black $1.25 /ft . Do not buy surgical tubing, it's not the same, especially amber!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I just talked with Jerry at Gunners up and yes, they do have heavy duty bands. There were in use at the Grand, with positive comments received.
Noticeable distance improvements!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a link to a supplier that someone suggested using.
Type in 5234K73 then click find.
http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------

